# German citizen and non-EU spouse - get married before or once in Germany?



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

I am a German citizen, but have never lived there before (triple Australian/German/Italian citizenship). I am moving from Australia for work, and want to bring my partner with me. It seems the easiest option is for us to get married.

My question is, is it simpler/easier for us to get married in Australia before we go, or rather have her come on a tourist visa, get myself registered there, and then go to Denmark to get married?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CookehMonsta said:


> I am a German citizen, but have never lived there before (triple Australian/German/Italian citizenship). I am moving from Australia for work, and want to bring my partner with me. It seems the easiest option is for us to get married.
> 
> My question is, is it simpler/easier for us to get married in Australia before we go, or rather have her come on a tourist visa, get myself registered there, and then go to Denmark to get married?


Definitely Australia!

Even though Denmark is much easier than getting married in Germany, you'd still need to send in a few documents from Australia, travel to Denmark, pay a hotel, etc. 

Unless there is something that makes getting married in Australia complicated, it's probably easiest, fastest and cheapest to tie the knot before you travel.

Makes registering, getting joint health insurance and ultimately the residence permit much faster!


----------



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks for that!!


----------



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn, we've already booked flights, they suggest to apply for the family reunion visa at the embassy, but I can't do that without a residence registration in Germany (Meldebescheinigung). So I hope they allow us to do it in the country and it gets done within 90 days.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CookehMonsta said:


> Damn, we've already booked flights, they suggest to apply for the family reunion visa at the embassy, but I can't do that without a residence registration in Germany (Meldebescheinigung). So I hope they allow us to do it in the country and it gets done within 90 days.


Why is that "damn"? Will you be able to get married before travelling?

An Australian national should be fine entering on the visa waiver and applying for the spouse visa in country.

A Meldebescheiningung is obtained within 5 minutes (although you might have to wait for quite some time if you show up at the Meldebehörde without an appointment).

Invest a few Euro and get the sturdier A4 version and several of it - one with just your name, one with just her name (it will be her official proof of address, as she won't have a national ID card) and one with both your and her names for the residence card application.

Do you already have a German national ID card? If not, use your time at the Bürgerbüro to apply for one.


----------



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

A couple people have recommended we apply before entering the country. but from what you're saying it shouldn't be difficult to do so in the country either.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CookehMonsta said:


> A couple people have recommended we apply before entering the country. but from what you're saying it shouldn't be difficult to do so in the country either.


It should not be a problem:

German Missions in Australia - Family reunion

Have you spoken to the German Embassy at all?


----------



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

I've scheduled a meeting with them, the closest slot available is four weeks before we leave.


----------

